# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Post a Picture of a "Star" Holding Your Mandolin

## good_ol_al_61

I posted these pictures on a thread over in the Bluegrass, Newgrass Section, but the original header is no longer applicable.

So I started this thread because these pictures will always be special to me. I know all of you have similar pictures that you could share with us. I would really like to see them!

Rhonda Vincent and my Michael Kelly Legacy Elegante Limited. 

I wish I was my mando just for a little while!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Jesse McReynolds and my Michael Kelly Legacy Elegante Limited. 

Jesse played "Ashes of Love" the first song of his second set at my request. After the song he smiled and said that it was a requested song and that he couldn't remember recording it. Alan Shelton looked at him and nodded in agreement. He never missed a word. I reminded him after the show it was from an album that dates around 1967-68. He laughed and said that was probably the last time he played it!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Don Rigsby and my Michael Kelly Legacy Elegante Limited.

----------


## mikeh

Alan and 04 Fern

----------


## mikeh

David Davis and 04 Fern

----------


## mandopete

Here's John Reischman at the 2003 mando tasting playing my Collings MF-5

----------


## John Zimm

Whew, lucky mandolin there. Rhonda could hold me for a little while if she wanted to.  :Wink:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

J.R. holding the Rigel Blue "Horn o' Plenty..."

----------


## siren_20

He likes it! Hey, Donny!

----------


## Flowerpot

In its previous life as a "demo" model, it was in the hands of scores of mandolin players. #Now it has a more sheltered life -- but here is my German spruce Brentrup being tried out by Jesse McReynolds, picking with his grandson at Hans' booth at IBMA. #Jesse sure gets around.

----------


## Mandobar

hey, flowerpot

which mando is jesse's grandson pickin'?

----------


## Flowerpot

I'm 99% sure Jesse's grandson is playing the Italian spruce demo that I tried in August 2004. The pic was taken at IBMA 2003 at the Brentrup booth. The details of that mando in the picture match the pics I took of the Italian model. I can't remember where that one is as of now.

----------


## kyblue

Jeff Parker with my Rose...

----------


## Tom C

Mike with my BRW

----------


## evanreilly

Pee Wee Lambert holding my 1924 F-4, with Virzi.
Photo was on the old Melodeon 'album'; photo dates from 1947.

----------


## levin4now

JT - was that taken at Kaufman Kamp?

----------


## GnomeGrown

even though it is a bit dark, and hard to see, Evan's pic is really, really cool...at least for someone who loves history, and instuments of all flavors

That is a piece of documented history that anyone would be honoured to care for....

inspiring and awesome

----------


## jefflester

> JT - was that taken at Kaufman Kamp?


That's the Mandolin Symposium last August. I'm sitting on the ground in the white t-shirt behind Don's right elbow. :-)

----------


## siren_20

I didn't even notice you there, Jeff! The symposium really was something... we'll have to get together and jam some this time, Jeff!

----------


## mandopete

Mike who?

----------


## siren_20

This Mike?

----------


## mandoJeremy

Jeff Parker is a "star" of mando???

----------


## Tim

> Jeff Parker is a "star" of mando???


Yes.

----------


## kyblue

Jeremy,

He is to me.

The Lonesome River Band is known as one of the top bands in bluegrass, to me they are the top. #Sammy seems to only hire the best, and it shows in their performance.

Have you heard Jeff play lately?

Paula

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Here is Dr. William Griffith with my first Loar (good idea Evan)

----------


## AlanN

He's got half a G chord right there!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Wow!

This topic is turning out what I hoped it would be!

Thanks All

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Think that original catalog photo from an Atlanta studio would bring any $$ on that auction site??

ALANN you know that's MB's mando, somewhere there near you. I'd like to see that thing again someday

----------


## swampstomper

Jeff is sure a star! Man can he pick -- you have to really have the chop and timing to play with Sammy Shelor (standing behind him in the photo). I talked with him at Orange VA last summer and he was gracious enough to give me some tips -- mainly the one about playing for many hours a day for 30 years...

----------


## mad dawg

Evan and Darryl -- great posts!

----------


## GVD

How about Mike Compton playing my Kneeland last night?

GVD

----------


## Greenmando

> Rhonda Vincent and my Michael Kelly Legacy Elegante Limited. 
> 
> I wish I was my mando just for a little while! #


Nice thread, if I can get a different host going I will add a couple pics.

You should have asked Rhonda, she is generous with the hugs

----------


## french guy

This end of May , Wayne Enderson and Greg Cornett toured
here in France , They stop for a concert to the Cornemuse pub , in a nice area of Burgundy . We jammed togheter and it was wonderful . Here is a pic of Wayne (right) playing on my Manzanita mando , and Greg ( left) playing on my Flysix . 
Thanks to them for the wonderful concert they done .

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Here's a new one with Mike Compton and my Michael Kelley Legacy Elegante. Looks like he's happy with this one!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

David Long with my MK pickin' away.

----------


## f5loar

Here's Jesse with my last of the pre-war F5s or as I call it my "ole '42".

----------


## Rob Grant

Peter Ella of "Snake Gully" with my last King Billy topped F4...

----------


## dstretch

Here is Sandy Lee Cherryholmes, "What an awesome Family" holding My Aniane #1 at the MBOTMA Festival last weekend.

----------


## testore

DAWG with my newly finished octave

----------


## mandoman15

okay i maybe the only one in the world that doesn't know this..and i'm sure i'll regret asking it later, but, whats up with comptons overalls? i would feel a little self consious myself... :Smile:

----------


## Mando4Life

Compton = Overalls
Sam B = Baseball Jerseys/Wild Print Button Downs
Mr. Monroe = Big Stetson
Tony Rice = 3-piece suit


It all about personal style. 

Just my speculation. #  

FWIW, overalls are quite comfy.

WBL

----------


## Jonathan James

that's perfect, Wayne!

And, loud Hawaiian shirts for the Dawg!

----------


## mandopete

Stylin' Baby!

Ronnie and Del McCoury = pompadour!

----------


## f5loar

Actually Big Mon switched to the custom Charlie One Horse in the late 80's.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I'd be worried about all that metal on those overalls and I know Mike don't like tonegards.

----------


## JimRichter

That's why you go for Pointer brand. Pointer has a lot less metal. I don't worry about the mandolin when I wear them. Some other brands, like Big Smith, do (button pockets, etc.). Pointer is a very "mandolin-friendly" bib overall. (How's that for an endorsement?)

Jim

----------


## AlanN

Here's a crummy manalin picker pickin on my crummy old manalin.

----------


## f5loar

Alan, that crummy old mandolin there of yours would buy most folks a pretty nice 3 bedroom in the city complete with a backyard.

----------


## f5loar

If he does then maybe we should all go to a "non-standard" pick grip. Bibey has got the tone!

----------


## wannabethile

i dont have a picture of it, but chris thile played my 1970's ventura mandolin at a creek concert over a year ago.   just thought id share...

----------


## AlanN

You can say that again, Tommy!

----------


## Brian Aldridge

hey Alan, more pics of your mandolin please! Lemme see it.

----------


## Kevin K

AlanN, is that your Loar?

What about that grip?

----------


## AlanN

Yes.

Alan modified his pick grip technique when he got his July 9 Loar to avoid the florida when picking. He won't do the scoop. And no one, I mean no one can argue his chops.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Heres a pic of Marty Stuart playing my Rose mando today..

----------


## Scotti Adams

..and Marty and myself.

----------


## kyblue

Man, Marty needs a makeover...

cool pics, though!

pj

----------


## Scotti Adams

..ya think?

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Does Marty's shirt say I Love Connie Smith? Cool...

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yes..thats what it says...

----------


## Nathan Sanders

I'd like to get my dad one of those t-shirts. He's been a Connie Smith fan for a long time.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Your Dad has great taste...

----------


## LeoR

So Scotti - Did he like it?

Didn't Connie Smith sing at the Big Mon's funeral? How Great Thou Art wasn't it?

----------


## Scotti Adams

Yes Leo..Marty liked it alot...he couldnt believe it was only a couple of months old to have the sound it has...."His People" were rushing him along and you could tell he didnt like that....he wanted to pick some more.

----------


## bclanton

Jeremy,

Yes Jeff Parker is a great mandolin player. Just cause he goes to church on Sunday,cuts his hair, has a pair of shoes besides tennis shoes, doesn't live in the woods of northern california, and still smoke dope doesn't mean he is any less of an artist. Not to say that all those guys are bums. But if one can make his living as a mandolin player I'd say he can hold his own with You and I. I'm not trying to offend anyone I was raised to be a "Smart As...." (it's not my fault).

By the way folks Marty Stuart is maried to Connie Smith (I Think?)

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Yes, Marty is married to Connie Smith. It's a well-known story about how he first met her when he was a kid and said he would marry her one day.....well...you can probably find the story somewhere.

----------


## bclanton

Jeremy,

Yes Jeff Parker is a great mandolin player. Just cause he goes to church on Sunday,cuts his hair, has a pair of shoes besides tennis shoes, doesn't live in the woods of northern california, and still smoke dope doesn't mean he is any less of an artist. Not to say that all those guys are bums. But if one can make his living as a mandolin player I'd say he can hold his own with You and I. I'm not trying to offend anyone I was raised to be a "Smart As...." (it's not my fault).

By the way folks Marty Stuart is maried to Connie Smith (I Think?)

----------


## bclanton

Sorry for the double post. Thanks for the clarification F5dude.

----------


## Coy Wylie

A friend took this shot at Winfield and got half of me in it. I think we are playing "Wheel Hoss." Anybody know the lanky fiddle player?

----------


## sgarrity

I'm lookin' forward to that "lanky fiddle players" festival in Guthrie, OK this weekend. He's about one of the nicest guys you'll meet.

----------


## Coy Wylie

No kidding. He jammed with with us for about 4 hours and it was great. Then he went and did a 1:00 a.m. unscheduled show. I wish I could make the Guthrie festival.

----------


## dixiecreek



----------


## good_ol_al_61

Hannah...Great looking couple!

Just kidding...but I know you'll cherish the moment as long as you live.

I see a pen in your hand. Did you get his autograph?

----------


## dixiecreek

Thanks!! Yep I got an autograph, he autographed my mando for me. #  

If you want pix of a cute couple, I've got that too (notice the matching autographs):

 #

----------


## dixiecreek

and other...

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Hannah:

Great pics, all.

Looks like you have some things in common with a special friend! Good for both of you!

I wish that you can spend the rest of your life with your best friend as I have. Celebrating 20 years next month. She doesn't share the ability to play an instrument, but she shares in the support of all I do.....priceless!

If you are ever in the area of Jacksonville, Florida, please PM me before you come. I'll show ya'll some southern hospitality.

----------


## french guy

Hello All
This week end here in France is a very special week-end
Roland White , David Grier and Tony Trischka come to give us
a master class and a concert saturday night .
Yesterday evening we were 8 lucky boys and girls who jammed 
with Roland , it was so funny and we had a great time .
I was arrived at first ,so pressed to meet the master , very excited , like a child waiting for the Christmas gift .
He took my mandolin and play it , say many nice things about , then we play just all two , Roland in front of me .
During 10 minutes I have one of the more beautiful gift you could dream in your life of musician . 
He let me play on his Gibson master model , and we play
some tune , then my others friends arrived and , WWWoW what a night !!!
Wish all of you have this chance one time .
Here the only pic taken , Roland playing on the last I've build .

----------


## AlanN

Marveilleux!

----------


## Monte37

Geez Mr. Clanton. loosen up. 
Hey sorry and with due respect, I don't even know of Jeff Parker. Being I was a northern California boy, as you have referred to, known to live in redwoods, doing what good lil California boys did...did it make me a better artist? Well, you haven't heard of me, right? guess not...its just a big world out there with alot of great people playin mando's. 
I always found great artists to be a result of being a great artist first. Clothing, hair, and particular eccentricies come after, and our tendancy is to relate to these traits to individualize an artist. 
I do take some offense to your comment, and Jeffs playing is not a result of his shirt or church.
But thanks! now I know of another great player as defined by his playing.

----------


## JimRichter

I can't resist reposting this fantastic photo of my former Kimble 2 point w/ 3 of my dear friends/heroes.

Jim

----------


## phynie

jim, that is possibly the raddest picture I have EVER seen!

----------


## Jshankle

Hi Folks - 

 So here is a picture of Cody Kilby holding my Sim Daley mando right around the time of IBMA. He stopped by Sim's  to check a few things out before playing the following night..

----------


## AlanN

Another perfect fretboard, with 20 frets. You guys got it right!

----------


## Permanent Daylight

Not a flattering picture of either of us, but the only other one I have is too dark to see. The mandolin is a Silverangel.

----------


## mandopete

'Sup with the tie Chris?

----------


## Scotti Adams

...I seen Nickle Creek on one of them morning shows last weekend...hes a great player..but Im sorry...he looks like a bum...Im not into that unkept look. It looked like he had slept in his clothes....didnt comb his hair and went to the TV studio.

----------


## Mark Walker

'Sup with the hot pink strap on that Silver Angel?! #But I'm jealous - no one famous has ever played EITHER of my Silver Angel mandos! #(Other than Dave Williams, of the Williams Family Bluegrass Band, who's reasonably famous in Michigan...) But then again, playing in the closet, they're not exposed to much more than the clothing hanging around!

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, I'm thinking Chris is looking for a new award on the Worst Dressed List for 2005!

Dude - lose the tie!

----------


## Tim Saxton

Hey I gave that guy $2.00 at an off ramp in Seattle last week. Never knew he played the mandolin.

Tim

----------


## JimRichter

Yea, Thile doesn't respect his role as a photogenic celebrity. You can't be widely respected dressing like someone lurking around Seattle off-ramps. You need to dress for success--much like this gentlemen who I watched every weekend growing up. That's how one presents himself on TV.

Jim

----------


## mandopete

Well,
you might see a dude like this on one of the Seattle freeway offramps, but I ain't never seen him playin' mandolin!

----------


## siren_20

Oh, come come now. It's just style. At least he's not exposing his bare midriff... YET!
And, Jim... maybe he should get some overalls. You know, diversify his wardrobe.

----------


## Moose

RIP "Speck"!! - Thanks for the laughs and entertainment - Say hi to "Mac" for us....who remember.... Moose.

----------


## fredfrank

Did Chris fall down and get his face dirty?

----------


## SternART

I actually prefer Chris's look to Marty's.......Chris looks kinda retro....think Robbie Robertson & The Band.

----------


## mandopete

Marty who?

(Okay I promie to get back on topic after this one...)

----------


## jefflester

More plaid:

----------


## JimRichter

> Oh, come come now. It's just style. At least he's not exposing his bare midriff... YET!
> And, Jim... maybe he should get some overalls. You know, diversify his wardrobe.


Nothing says style like a pair of bibs. #And there's such diversity--it's sort of like the shrimpin' bizness. #You've got your loungin' bibs, your goin' to church bibs, your paintin' bibs, your man'lin playin' bibs, your respondin' to a Mandolin-cafe wise-acre bibs (which I'm presently wearing), your sexin' up the old lady bibs. #Man, more bibs than you count. #Much more than your ole plain jane baby bibs.

And, I'll speak earnestly, I like Thile's look. #As someone who was a philosophy student in an earlier life and believed that part of being a philosophy student wasn't showerin or laundering his clothes for days, if not weeks on end, I appreciate the look. #I went through the grungy-early-twenty-something-it's-cool-to-look-dishevelled-hey-did-you-notice-I-fixed-my-jeans-with-duct-tape phase. #More power to him. #Course now I'm respectable and dress a lot more like Speck Rhodes.

Jim

----------


## Cetecea

> Well,
> you might see a dude like this on one of the Seattle freeway offramps, but I ain't never seen him playin' mandolin!


JP Patches...Oh the memories!

----------


## Pete Counter

> Yea, Thile doesn't respect his role as a photogenic celebrity. #You can't be widely respected dressing like someone lurking around Seattle off-ramps.


I do prefer someone who cares how he looks but I dont make looks a critera for genuis.....otherwise grisman would have been out a long time ago.

----------


## JimRichter

I think a few of you have misunderstood my post. I was being tongue in cheek. I wasn't serious. Frankly, I dig his look. That's what you should do when you're young. I need to make sure my humor isn't so subtle.

Jim

----------


## ShaneJ

It's possible that looks may BE a criteria for genius. Not necessarily GOOD looks, though.

----------


## Jshankle

This one is kind of funny....


 #Sim Daley #31.. and Mike Compton.

----------


## glauber

It reminds me of this:

----------


## Jshankle

Well, that's interesting. We all know Mike is a fan of the impressionistic art of Monet, comparing the large. loose brush strokes to the work of Monroe. I wonder how he feels about surrealist work like René Magritte's.

----------


## glauber

And how long is it going to take until someone photoshops a picture of an F5 with the legend "This is not a mandolin" in French?

----------


## jim simpson

Here's Dan Tyminski holding a Sim Daley #5 (mine).

----------


## DryBones

> This one is kind of funny....
> 
> 
>  #Sim Daley #31.. and Mike Compton.


that thing needs a finger rest or at least a wipe down!

----------


## Jshankle

Hi Jason,
 The area that "needs a finger rest or at least a wipe down" is actually where I have a clear pickguard on the surface on the mandolin.

----------


## Greenmando

You really can't see it but Rhonda has my A9 behind me.

----------


## Lefty&French

> And how long is it going to take until someone photoshops a picture of an F5 with the legend "This is not a mandolin" in French?


Or this...

----------


## glauber

LOL! Never thought of that, L&F!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Dawg holding my '23 Gibson Snakehead ! 



This was at a class he gave near Daytona.
He was gracious and cool,as ever.

Woof.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

At a Meet & Greet after their performance in Sedona:

----------


## tango_grass

> Here's John Reischman at the 2003 mando tasting playing my Collings MF-5
> _---picture of Reischman playing Pete's killer mf-5---_


I think I heard that he liked mine more....
 :Redface: 


Ok ok!!! sorry sorry..punch me at Maltby, I couldn't resist.... :Whistling:   :Wink:

----------


## Devitt

mandolin symposium 2008.....I'd been awake for 36 hours ......Ronnie was very cool......

----------


## woodwizard

> Pee Wee Lambert holding my 1924 F-4, with Virzi.
> Photo was on the old Melodeon 'album'; photo dates from 1947.


******************
WOW! Sweeeeeeeeeeet!

----------


## wantaloar

Here is Charlie Derrington, Frank Wakefield, John Reichman, and Todd Philips with my Derrington Distressed MM

----------


## woodwizard

Sam Bush pickin' my goldrush  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

> Ok ok!!! sorry sorry..punch me at Maltby, I couldn't resist....


Fruit Juicy - commin yer way man!

 :Smile:

----------


## Bill Snyder

Here is a big, blue star holding the first mandolin I built. 
No one ever said what kind of star had to be holding your mandolin.  :Grin:

----------


## evanreilly

Dave Apollon and #73009

----------


## Dan Voight

Here is Thile with Brad Einnhorn's Voight #3. Sorry I beat you to it Brad. I couldn't resist.

----------


## JEStanek

Put the dog and the young lady o u t!  I bet that was a nice Halloween party.  I wonder if being bacon for Halloween enhances your ability to do smooth slides.

MMMmmm bacon.

Jamie

----------


## Brad Weiss

Not a great pic, but a great mandolin (my Mowry) and a pretty good mandolinist, Mike Marshall - Symposium 07.

----------


## R. Kane

From a couple of hours ago, Mr. O'Brien and my new Collings.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Sorry to thwart all the Photoshop experts who would love to get the original, but I just had to post my own intentionally altered "Star" picture, our illustrious leader and Site Administrator recently playing my prized Clark JM:

----------


## mandopete

> Sorry to thwart all the Photoshop experts who would love to get the original...


What a chicken!

 :Chicken: 

BTW - we ain't in Kansas anymore.

----------


## woodwizard

Hey ... that's no fun. How do we really know that's him  :Smile:

----------


## Bill Snyder

I guess you could always fill in the missing part of the face.  :Smile: 
Click the image.

----------


## Bluegrass Nut

That didn't work.

----------


## mandopete

> I let this guy play my mando!


Hmmmm, pretty risky doncha think?

----------


## Bill Snyder

> That didn't work.


What did not work?

----------


## Geoff B

From a recent road trip: Ronnie Reno, George Gruhn and MR. Dudenbostel

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

In Maine, Bobby St. Pierre is one of the best bluegrass mandolinists around, in high demand. We have become good friends, and he is now building some instruments.
Here he is giving my new F-4 a workout during a recent performance.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> From a recent road trip: Ronnie Reno, George Gruhn and MR. Dudenbostel


They're all sideways! :Disbelief:

----------


## 8STRINGR

These photos are almost a year old. My daughter had to show me how to apply these.

This is Kristen Benson (Then with Larry Stephenson's band)
prior to a show with my "Davis #070" mandolin. She commented on the slightly "wider than norm" neck, but loved the sound of it.:



This is Wayne Benson after a show (with IIIrd Tyme Out) trying out the same mandolin:



Lou Reid (and Carolina) after a show trying out the "Davis #070":



Larry Stephenson backstage trying out the "Davis #070":



Larry Stephenson and myself backstage displaying two eras of "Davis F5" mandolins. Mine was the current mandolin built during that year.:

----------

